# trop fade



## simenon

Bonjour, 
j'ai un doute sur le sens de l'adjectif "fade" employé à propos d'un gâteau. Si l'on dit qu'un gâteau est "trop fade", cela signifie qu'il est trop doux et donc un peu dégoûtant, ou qu'il n'a pas assez de saveur?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Ce sera alors probablement qu'il manque un peu de saveur, que son goût n'est pas assez prononcé, ou bien qu'il est très ordinaire.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup. Je ne savais pas que cela pouvait faire allusion aussi à l'ordinaire. Cet adjectif me pose souvent des problèmes d'interprétation.


----------



## snarkhunter

Au sens gustatif, _fade_, c'est "n'ayant pas beaucoup de saveur".
Au sens figuré, c'est "sans caractère prononcé" (on utilise aussi parfois "tiède" dans ce cas).

Les deux étant évidemment très proches.


----------



## simenon

Merci. Mais par exemple pour les odeur il me semble de comprendre que fade peut signifier douceâtre / dégoûtant (comme l'odeur des fleurs trop mûres). Ou je me trompe?


----------



## snarkhunter

Le sens immédiat n'est pas celui-là. Mais, dans le contexte du goût ou de l'odorat, cela peut évidemmet devenir une conséquence indirecte de la fadeur...


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, _fade_ n'a rien à voir avec _doux_, encore moins s'il s'agit d'une odeur. Il s'agit uniquement d'un manque de saveur/goût. C'est plus ou moins synonyme d'_insipide_.


----------



## SergueiL

Moi je trouve que "fade" est un adjectif instable qui n'a pas la même valeur selon que l'on parle d'un goût ou d'une odeur. D'un point de vue gustatif, comme l'a signalé snarkhunter, il désigne généralement un aliment qui manque de goût ou qui a un goût trop léger et indéfinissable mais pas spécialement désagréable.
Quand on parle d'une odeur fade, au contraire, c'est généralement l'indice d'une sensation désagréable, écœurante (comme par exemple l'odeur du sang), et la notion de légèreté, d'odeur faible passe au second plan. Et cela malgré Verlaine qui parle de _l'odeur fade du réséda_ alors que ce dernier a une odeur très agréable.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour ma part, je n'emploierais jamais _fade_ pour qualifier une odeur…


----------



## simenon

Merci, à tous. C'est très intéressant car, comme je vous disais, j'ai souvent des doutes sur la nuance de ce mot. Je dois dire que je le trouve très souvent employé pour qualifier des odeurs (peut-être dans des livres un peu vieux). La dernière fois que cela m'est arrivé il s'agissait de l'odeur fade du haschisch. Une autre fois c'était "un tiroir à l'odeur fade".


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Vous ne trouvez pas l'emploi de fade inhabituel pour un met sucré ? C'est généralement pour un plat salé qu'on l'utilise, soit qu'il manque de goût, soit qu'il manque de sel.
Mais pour un gâteau ? Sauf à ce que ce soit un type de flan sans saveur ?


----------



## simenon

Moi aussi je l'ai trouvé bizarre pour une pâtisserie, mais justement cela m'arrive souvent avec ce mot. A propos, dans le cas de "l'odeur fade du haschisch", comment l'interprétez-vous? Comme désagréable? Ecoeurant?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, pour une odeur, c'est bien ce que je comprends : une odeur écœurante ou âcre.


----------



## simenon

Merci. Et donc cela peut signifier aussi âcre? En effet ça semble plus compréhensible pour le haschisch.


----------



## SergueiL

_âcre_ pour _fade_ ? Non, certainement pas.


----------



## Nanon

Fade ne me choque pas du tout pour un mets sucré,  s'il est insipide, sans arôme,  qu'il donne la sensation qu'il pourrait être un peu plus relevé ou qu'il n'est tout simplement pas assez... sucré. 
Les pâtisseries sont généralement savoureuses,  mais imaginons qu'elles soient ratées...


----------



## Maître Capello

SergueiL said:


> _âcre_ pour _fade_ ? Non, certainement pas.


Mais alors comment comprendre ce _fade_ pour décrire une odeur de haschisch ? Simplement une odeur désagréable ? Encore une fois, je trouve ce terme peu pertinent pour décrire une odeur…


----------



## SergueiL

Une odeur fade est d'une douceur écœurante (pour moi l'odeur du sang en est un bon exemple) alors que l'âcreté est généralement une sensation plus violente, plus saisissante. Dans le cas du haschisch, _fade_ est peut-être un équivalent de _doucement âcre_.


----------



## janpol

En général, quand on trouve qu'un plat est fade, on ajoute  du sel, c'est même là la raison de la présence d'une salière sur la table durant les repas.
Ce qui me surprend, c'est l'emploi de "trop" qui suppose qu'un certain degré de fadeur serait une qualité pour un mets, or la fadeur me semble toujours négative.
On emploie "fade" également pour qualifier une personne qui manque de personnalité, qui passe inaperçue. On parle aussi d'une "beauté fade".


----------

